# Warum springen Karpfen ?



## Lucutus (10. Juli 2012)

Moin Leute,

ich beobachte des öfteren das Karpfen direkt vor meiner Nase wie von der Hummel gejagt aus dem Wasser springen und mit einem unglaublichen klatsch wieder verschwinden. 
So auch heute wieder, keine 10 meter von mir. ich stand im Wasser und hab geblinkert, stieg ein Riese ( 10 kg + ) aus dem Wasser, drehte sich in der Luft, und mit nem RiesenRückenklatsch war alles vorbei.
Es war klasse anzusehen, aber seit dem überlege ich warum könnten die Jungs das machen ?

PuRe Lebensfreude ? Parasieten abschütteln ? Steigen nach Insekten ?
( Außer ein paar Libellen konnte ich nichts ausmachen )

Oder den Anglern einfach nur ne lange Nase zeigen? ^^

Nee, die frage ist schon ernsthaft gemeint !

Warum machen sie das ?

Auf eure Meinungen, Anregungen und Theorien bin ich gespannt ! #6

LG Manni


----------



## chxxstxxxx (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Warum springen Karpfen ?*

Weil sie es können.
Auf eine wissenschaftlich fundierte Erklärung wirst Du noch solange warten müssen bis jemand mit den Karpfen reden kann.


----------



## marcus7 (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Warum springen Karpfen ?*

Hab mal gehört sie schütteln so Fischegel und andere Parasiten ab. Obs stimmt?|kopfkrat
Das weiß nur der Karpfen.


----------



## Lil Torres (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Warum springen Karpfen ?*



marcus7 schrieb:


> Hab mal gehört sie schütteln so Fischegel und andere Parasiten ab. Obs stimmt?|kopfkrat
> Das weiß nur der Karpfen.



das denke ich auch, außerdem könnte ich mir gut vorstellen das sie so ihre kiemen von "essensresten" befreien wollen...


----------



## Prof. Dr. Carp (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Warum springen Karpfen ?*

das weiß nur gott...:vik: 
spaß bei seite, ich vermut zum einen wegen der futtersuche, also zum fressen, andererseits sicherlich wenn die sich sonnen und erschrecken, von nem vogel der übers wasser fliegt oder so ...


----------



## colognecarp (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Warum springen Karpfen ?*

Ich würde sagen sie gucken ob Angler am wasser sind


----------



## daci7 (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Warum springen Karpfen ?*



colognecarp schrieb:


> Ich würde sagen sie gucken ob Angler am wasser sind



Daher sollte man auch immer in Camouflage am Wasser sitzen und die Gerätschaften so positionieren, dass springende Karpfen wenn überhaupt Markenlabel der Gerätschaften, Futtereimer, Carp-Care-Kit und Abhakmatte sehen können!


----------



## Lucutus (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Warum springen Karpfen ?*



daci7 schrieb:


> Daher sollte man auch immer in Camouflage am Wasser sitzen und die Gerätschaften so positionieren, dass springende Karpfen wenn überhaupt Markenlabel der Gerätschaften, Futtereimer, Carp-Care-Kit und Abhakmatte sehen können!



Na klar, welcher Karpfen beißt schon auf No Name Boilies und will mit no Name Tackle gedrillt und versorgt werden ???

Kann ich Verstehen ^^ :vik:

P.S.: Da könnt man ja sofort bei Aldi innne Tiefkühle Urlaub machen ... #6


----------



## haarp1988 (16. August 2012)

*AW: Warum springen Karpfen ?*

Hat jemand ne unterwasserkamer von euch?
Ich beobachte immer die rotfedern auf meiner unterwassercam wie sie sich ums futter kloppen und  jedes mal wenn einer springt sieht man von denen erstmal minimum 2 Minuten nix mehr
Ich denk so verscheuchen sie ungebetene mitesser
Mfg michel


----------



## olafjans (16. August 2012)

*AW: Warum springen Karpfen ?*

Also ich sehe die Karpfen eigentlich nur zur Laichzeit regelmässig rumspringen. Hat bestimmt was mit Paarungsverhalten, Dominanz o.ä. zu tun. Zu anderen Zeiten ist es wohl eher selten.


----------



## Allround (16. August 2012)

*AW: Warum springen Karpfen ?*

also bei uns springen die karpfen das ganze jahr über, bis sie sich den schädel an der eisdecke anstoßen 

aber warum sie das tun, ??? da bin ich überfragt


----------



## teilzeitgott (16. August 2012)

*AW: Warum springen Karpfen ?*

die karpfen springen um zu gucken ob wir blöden angler noch da sind, oder ob sie sich unsere köstlichen boilies, hartmais, bohnen oder andere leckereien endlich reinziehen können ohne gefahr :q

ich denke sie machen das aus den unterschiedlichsten gründen, lebensfreude, beim fressen, um die kiemen von parasieten zu befreien oder eben einfach so, von mir aus müssen sie auch nicht springen, unter wasser sind mir die kollegen lieber, am besten in der nähe meiner köder ^^


----------



## BMP (7. September 2012)

*AW: Warum springen Karpfen ?*

Laut einem "alten Karpfen Angler" bei uns am Wasser, den ich auch danach gefragt habe, reinigen die damit Ihre Kiemen.
Bei der Futtersuche am Boden, wird viel Schlamm usw. in die Kiemen gespült. dieses soll durch das Manöver sich wieder ablösen.

Ob es Stimmt ? Zumindest hört es sich stimmig an.


----------



## GeorgeB (7. September 2012)

*AW: Warum springen Karpfen ?*



> Ob es Stimmt ? Zumindest hört es sich stimmig an.



An dieser Stelle fällt mir ein Zitat von Voltaire ein:

Geschichte ist die Lüge, auf die man sich geeinigt hat.

Warum Karpfen springen wird man wohl wirklich erst genau wissen, wenn man mal mit ihnen geredet hat.


----------



## Andal (7. September 2012)

*AW: Warum springen Karpfen ?*

Der Karpfen springt hoch, der Karpfen springt weit.
Warum auch nicht? Er hat ja Zeit!


Dieser Ansatz ist jetzt vielleicht nicht der Ichtiologie letzter Schluss, aber immerhin schon mal ein Ansatz! :m


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (7. September 2012)

*AW: Warum springen Karpfen ?*

Der Karpfen will sich nur sportlich betätigen damit der Bauch nicht mehr auf dem Grund schleift. Besonders an Gewässern wo der Angler kiloweise anfüttert #6


----------



## Angler9999 (7. September 2012)

*AW: Warum springen Karpfen ?*

@TE

Gemäß der Überschrift deines Threads wollte ich erst antworten:
Warum heißt ein Schuh Schuh .... (Gemäß Forest Gump)

Aber da du das nett beschrieben hast, kann man schon mal drüber Nachdenken. 

Am besten sucht man sich zum Vergleich andere Arten aus die ähnliches machen. Hierzu kann man dann im Netz Googlen und vielleicht was zu finden.

Balzverhalten wäre mein Favorit. Allerdings wäre das dem Frühjahr zuzuordnen.

Wir werden sehen ob jemand schlauer ist.


----------



## Purist (7. September 2012)

*AW: Warum springen Karpfen ?*

Das mit dem Kiemen reinigen ergibt irgendwie kaum Sinn, wodurch sollen die bei einem Sprung gereinigt werden? Frischluft? Sauberes Wasser wäre wohl erfolgreicher.

Ein Blick zu anderen karpfenartigen ergibt in meinen Augen andere denkbare Dinge. Goldorfen springen entweder weil sie "spielen": im Schwarm, Insekten schnappen (fällt beim Karpfen wohl eher flach) oder sich erschrecken. Bei Karpfen habe ich eher das Gefühl, die tun das weil's ihnen Spass macht oder weil sie von Artgenossen/anderen Fischarten genervt sind.


----------



## GeorgeB (7. September 2012)

*AW: Warum springen Karpfen ?*

Die hier aufgeführten Erklärungen klingen alle gleichermaßen logisch. Imponiergehabe, Lebensfreude, Sauerstoffproduktion, Kiemenreinigung, etc.

Sobald anerkannte Experten sich die für sie selber am logischsten klingende Erklärung heraus picken, und sie in einem renommierten Fachblatt zu einer Tatsache erklären, haben wir eine neue "Wahrheit". Aber nur so lange, bis ein neuer Experte mit einer anderen Meinung den alten Meinungsgockel ablöst, und dessen Thesen zu "völligem Quatsch" erklärt.

Sehr gerne nehmen wir aber auch Erklärungen von "alten Anglern" (ersatzweise Jäger etc.). Deren Ansichten werden uns mit so vollkommener Inbrunst präsentiert, dass man sie einfach glauben muss. Macht sie aber nicht unbedingt wahrer.


----------



## .Sebastian. (10. September 2012)

*AW: Warum springen Karpfen ?*

Ich habe mir die Frage auch schon oft gestellt. 
Ich denke, es hat schon etwas mit Parasiten oder Unwohlsein zu tun. Wir Menschen können uns kratzen wenns denn mal juckt, karpfen hingegen eher schlecht. ich konnte schon beobachten wie sie ihre Flanke über den Grund zogen und im nächsten Moment aus dem Wasser gesprungen sind. ich denke der schnelle anlauf mit der gekrümmten körperhalteung lässt da den ein oder anderen karpfen auch mal aus dem wasser fliegen^^
außerdem: wer kennt es nicht. es zwickt am bein und man muss zucken. was ist wenn es beim karpfen manchmal auch einfach nur so eine Körperreaktion ist und er dadurch aus dem wasser springt? 
das sind in meinen Augen gründe, die sicher das ein oder andere mal zutreffen.
petri #6


----------

